# How to Install Cabinet Hardware Uniformly



## jegolopolli

I did not drill through the template, I marked the door through the template with a marker. After I drilled the holes I counter sunk the back side so the screw would sit just below the profile of the door. The counter sunk hole was wider than the screw so to hide this I took a black permanent marker to the outside edge of the holes:





































There was one unforeseen problem I ran into. The cabinets were old and we sanded and stained them when we did the remodel and used all of the old hinges, but I did replace all of the screws. Some of the doors were uneven with each other, meaning one door might be sitting as much as an 1/8" lower/higher than the other. This was all done by who ever installed them originally. You cant tell initially but if you look close you can. So to avoid making it more obvious with the handles I cheated the handle up or down accordingly instead of always lining the template up to the door. It worked pretty well.

Before and after:


----------

